
Saudi Arabia: Khashoggi was not an isolated case - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1080591286959132672
======
samstave
This isa very deep rabbit hole...

Please be aware of who Adnan Khashoggi is, and to whom he sold arms to in the
80s - then to whom he sold a yacht to in 1988.

~~~
jimrandomh
Adnan Khashoggi is a different person who happens to have the same surname.
The title is referring to Jamal Khashoggi.

~~~
samstave
> __ _...Jamal..._ __

I know that. Adnan is Jamal 's Uncle - who was involved in the Iran Contra
arms deals - and was the person who Trump bought a Yacht from in 1988.

The point is that most people are unaware of how intertwined all the ultra-
high-level corruption is within global politics.

You think that Khashoggi is "just some journalist"

and people don't pay attention to how all these parties have been
interconnected for decades.

"happens to have the same surname" is bullshit. Do you not think that POTUS
Donald J Trump was aware of the fact that the gentleman murdered and
dismembered in the Saudi Embassy was the nephew of the guy from whom he
purchased a yacht, and knew personally?

~~~
anders_p
Seems like almost every time I have gotten really interested in news stories
over the years & looked deeper into them, I somehow end up with Iran-Contra.
:) Interestingly, Jamal's cousin is Dodi Fayed, the guy who married and died
with Princess Diana in the car crash in Paris. Also, it looks like Jamal might
have been somehow involved in an attempt to remove MBS from power, so likely
more than just critical journalism that got him killed.

